# selling rugs q



## savvy83 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, just debating on what to do. I've got a load of rugs I'd like to sell, all decent brands etc, but would you prefer to buy them in their current state? Muddy etc, or would you be prepared to pay more if I was to send them of to be cleaned and reproofed?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I would rather spend more money if the equipment was 'clean and reproofed', than buy it cheap and dirty.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> I would rather spend more money if the equipment was 'clean and reproofed', than buy it cheap and dirty.


She said she was getting them cleaned and reproofed.. so how would they be dirty?

Wouldn't bother me if they were reproofed - I've had used rugs before for my horses with no issues whatsoever


----------



## savvy83 (Mar 7, 2013)

At the minute the rugs are in their current state, muddy/ stable stains etc. All decent branded rugs. PE/ MARK TODD etc. At £10+ to get each rug sent away to be cleaned etc. Would people be prepared to pay a higher price, for such rugs? Or should I just advertise them as they are currently?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Hanwombat said:


> She said she was getting them cleaned and reproofed.. so how would they be dirty?
> 
> Wouldn't bother me if they were reproofed - I've had used rugs before for my horses with no issues whatsoever


No, she never said that...read the original post again.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> No, she never said that...read the original post again.


Apologies


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Personally I'd prefer them clean & reproofed - it can be easy to miss the odd small tear if they're really muddy and tbh, it's one less job I'd have to do myself


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

@savvy83 Have you decided what you are going to do with the rugs?


----------

